# Bourbon



## HarryN (Mar 7, 2013)

I like to have an occassional sip of a nice Kentucky Bourbon. On the good side, the taste of a well made bourbon is hard to beat. On the downside, even a good bottle lasts a long time in my house, so if I buy a mediocre one, I seem to have it forever.

I would like to get other people's opinion on their favorite (and no so favorite) bourbons and post a few notes about my experiences. Obviously, this is going to be as subjective as "what is the perfect flashlight beam", but that is ok.

My father usually drank beer, but had some ancient age around. To me, it is a bit harsh.

I drank wild turkey for a long time, but last year moved to makers mark. The game that makers mark played with threatening to change its formula (which I am sure will just end up in a price increase) sort of ticked me off, so when my bottle went dry, I decided to look around again.

Tonight I opened a bottle of knob hill, which supposedly has been aged 9 years. I am not sure where it was stored, but it is pretty harsh for 9 years. To me, it is similar to ancient age with a different label.

What is your experience with Bourbon ? 

Please just post about taste, not your entire experience. 

Take care,

Harry


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 13, 2013)

Until today, I was not sure what bourbon really was. I looked it up on Wiki and found a few salient points....

It turns out that it's a whiskey made primarily from corn, aged in "new charred oak" barrels. Unlike many other whiskeys a premium bourbon is aged to maturity, not beyond. A 3 year bourbon may be a better drink than a 10 year old.


I don't drink whiskey often, but when I do I like one that is smooth enough that I don't taste the alcohol. When I was a kid I snitched some from my dads liquor cabinet and hated the way it made me cough and my eyes burn. It took 20 years to get over that and find that there were decent whiskeys. 

I inherited a bottle of Old Evan Williams bourbon from my wife's ex 25 years ago. It appears to have been a commemorative issue from their 1983 bicentenial. I opened it a few months ago and I really liked it. It's withstood the time well. It's quite smooth and has the tastes I like... honey, vanilla and some other flavors that just seemed to go good together. 

This web site seems to think that some of the Evan Williams is quite good.  
http://whiskey.findthebest.com/comp...Year-Old-Scotch-vs-Evan-Williams-Bourbon-1783

On top of all the rest, it appears that the decanter is worth about $20 all by itself. 


Daniel


----------



## JLocke (Mar 19, 2013)

Blanton's single barrel is the best. 
Maker's 46 and Angel's Envy are both quite good as well.


----------



## bnemmie (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm fan of Wild Turkey Rare Breed. But Makers Mark is also good. A good Scotch is also a very nice way to enjoy a fine drink after a long day.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Mar 19, 2013)

I got turned on to Makers in the early 70s in Alaska before it was cool. It is still my fav but it's a bit pricey for me anymore.


----------



## TIMEBNDIT (Mar 20, 2013)

I have been told that Jack Daniels meets the critria for Bourbon although the company does not consider it as bourbon. Either way I have always liked Jack, but recently my taste have had me trying different things and I have acquired a taste for Canadian, it appears to go down smoother for me


----------



## trailhunter (Jul 10, 2019)

Thread reborn!


Heres my collection of bourbon, now have 3 bottles of Blantons.

Currently sipping in some Aberlour Abunadh


----------



## RBR (Jul 11, 2019)

.....


----------



## trailhunter (Jul 11, 2019)

RBR said:


> Currently got two Bourbon open, Blanton‘s Gold and Elijah Craig 12, the rest is Single Malt and some other stuff.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> RBR


Oh man, where did you catch a gold?

Howse the EC12?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## RBR (Jul 11, 2019)

......


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 11, 2019)

For the budget, cant beat Evan Williams Bottled in Bond 100 proof!

For the special occasions, I enjoy Garrison Bros.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 11, 2019)

That's a damn impressive bar, Trailhunter! :thumbsup: 

Being it's Summer here in The Great State of Washington, I've been experimenting with a few Tiki cocktails. 

First up was a Jet Pilot. 
1/2 ounce fresh lime juice 
1/2 ounce fresh grapefruit juice 
1/2 ounce SC Cinnamon Syrup 
1/2 ounce Velvet Falernum 
1 ounce black blended rum 
3/4ounce blended aged rum 
3/4 ounce black blended overproof rum 
1 dash Herbstura 


Add all ingredients to a drink mixer tin. Fill with 12 ounces of crushed ice and 4 to 6 small “agitator” cubes. 
Flash blend and open pour. 

It's amazingly complex and refreshing. Your tongue doesn't which flavor it likes more. 






Should I show myself the door or would you guys rather throw me out on my @SS?


----------



## trailhunter (Jul 11, 2019)

What an incredibly complex cocktail! I'll try it out, just need to find sampler bottles hehe.

I've been on the coronarita wagon for a while and of course old fashion. We play a lot of board games at the house so friends come over and stay (de)hydrated 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimIslander (Jul 11, 2019)

Great timing. Been looking for an excellent bottle for my nephew, who just got engaged. I have had very few bourbons. The only really good one that I could drink straight was this one...which I tasted at a formal tasting event in Louisville. Out of my price range at the moment. 

Anything anywhere near the equivalent in taste for perhaps 1/10 the cost?


----------



## trailhunter (Jul 11, 2019)

What did this run, like 80-100 bucks?

Eagle Rare or Buffalo Trace are good starter bourbons to try which are very delicious.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 11, 2019)

Anyone here like Woodford Reserve Bourbon?


----------



## trailhunter (Jul 11, 2019)

big woodford fan here. Particularly the double oak.

We always have a bottle of woodford.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimIslander (Jul 11, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> What did this run, like 80-100 bucks?
> 
> Eagle Rare or Buffalo Trace are good starter bourbons to try which are very delicious.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



Thank you for the suggestions! 

Above runs about $800 if you can find it (2017). When the 2019 comes out in September I'll try to snag some. Should be around $100 retail. 

So, what is the best $100 bourbon?


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 11, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> big woodford fan here. Particularly the double oak.
> 
> We always have a bottle of woodford.



Ah yes, definitely the Double oak.


----------



## RBR (Jul 12, 2019)

.....


----------



## Lumen83 (Jul 12, 2019)

Whistle Pig is amazing. Give that a shot. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## RBR (Jul 13, 2019)

.....


----------



## trailhunter (Jul 13, 2019)

RBR said:


> Success...just picked the very last bottle of Blanton’s „Straigt From The Barrel“ off the local dealer´s shelf, at old retail price...:twothumbs
> 
> Does anyone know whether BT discontinued the Gold and/or SFTB series?
> 
> ...


Nope, these are international variants, blantons is generally regarded as a rare item. At times, it takes me months to find one. I wish I can get my hands on sftb, I'll have to drive up to Canada for that one.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## RBR (Jul 13, 2019)

.....


----------



## RBR (Jul 20, 2019)

.....


----------



## RBR (Jul 28, 2019)

.....


----------



## Lumen83 (Aug 12, 2019)

Finally got my hands on some Weller 12 year this last weekend. By far the best whiskey I have ever tried. Anyone else had this?


----------



## trailhunter (Aug 12, 2019)

Lumen83 said:


> Finally got my hands on some Weller 12 year this last weekend. By far the best whiskey I have ever tried. Anyone else had this?


I have been looking for it, close as I've gotten was 107. Was it on a shelf? What state?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumen83 (Aug 12, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> I have been looking for it, close as I've gotten was 107. Was it on a shelf? What state?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



I couldn't get a bottle for myself. It was at a whiskey bar in Tucson Arizona. 14 dollars for a 2 ounce pour. Not gonna say how many I had, haha. But it was well worth the money. I'd pay 107 for it. I can't find it for under 350 right now. I'm reasearching alternatives / other wheated whiskeys. I'm hearing Makers Mark Cask strenght and 46 are similar. I had the 46 the other day. Very good. Very tasty, and instantly one of my favorites that I can actually get my hands on. But the smoothness of the Weller 12 was like nothing I've ever experienced. No bite. Just seemed like flavors that grew on the palate for a very long time and slowly faded away.


----------



## RBR (Nov 3, 2019)

.....


----------



## PartyPete (Nov 9, 2019)

Can't go wrong with Makers Mark. Good stuff, good company. Thanks for the years of random gifts. 

Of course Woodford is excellent but pricey. Evan Williams is the best budget one for sure.


----------



## jkid1911 (Nov 10, 2019)

Evan Williams and Buffalo Trace are both great affordable Bourbans. I usually drink Angel's Envy and Blantons when the opportunity presents itself. However, I always recommend Maker's Mark to new whisky drinkers....


----------



## StuGatz (Nov 10, 2019)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> That's a damn impressive bar, Trailhunter! :thumbsup:
> 
> Being it's Summer here in The Great State of Washington, I've been experimenting with a few Tiki cocktails.
> 
> ...



Chaun, if I may, THAT appears to be terribly tantalizing! :thumbsup:


----------



## nbp (Nov 10, 2019)

Mostly I am a beer snob but I’ve been sipping some bourbons lately as well. Maker’s Mark is good, and I like Wild Turkey 101. I just bought a bottle of Russell’s Reserve 10 year from Wild Turkey. Seems quite good. A lot of the flavors of WT 101 but not as much bite as it’s a little lower proof.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 10, 2019)

StuGatz said:


> Chaun, if I may, THAT appears to be terribly tantalizing! :thumbsup:


 
Hi Stu, Yes you may. Perhaps a little too tantalizing, if you know what I mean.  Summer has given way to Fall (but it's not cold yet) so I created something I call Cowboy Lemonaid. 

2 ounces of ice-cold Blue Sky vodka 
1 ounce of Wild Turkey 101 
Some Lemonaid 
Some ice 
Shake like crazy in a SS mixer
Pour n enjoy. 

Cheers, Gentelmen!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 10, 2019)

nbp said:


> Mostly I am a beer snob but I’ve been sipping some bourbons lately as well. Maker’s Mark is good, and I like Wild Turkey 101. I just bought a bottle of Russell’s Reserve 10 year from Wild Turkey. Seems quite good. A lot of the flavors of WT 101 but not as much bite as it’s a little lower proof.



I always enjoy a cold brew. However, every once in awhile the end of the day calls for a toot. Our senior pastor is a Maker's mark man. Yes, it's yummy. Wild Turkey 101 is the only Bourbon currently being served at home. ..... not for any particular reason, as I'm not a connoisseur of fine spirits.


----------



## bignc (Nov 10, 2019)

Mm 46 is good. I don't hate bulleit small batch. Often, lol. I am more often drinking Glenmorangie Whisky. And recently toured the Richland Rum Distillery in Georgia. Currently my favorite rum by far! Maybe my favorite sipping liquor. Roger there knows his stuff!


----------



## idleprocess (Nov 10, 2019)

Bourbon is one of those things I want to enjoy but haven't quite.

Local distillery puts out a signature product (Witherspoon) that I found a tad harsh. They've also released a blended whiskey (Bendt No.5) that's similarly a bit rough, albeit at a fraction of the cost.

Will have to remember to look for some of the suggestions in this thread next time I'm at the liquor store.


----------



## RBR (Nov 11, 2019)

.....


----------



## idleprocess (Nov 12, 2019)

Starting to rethink my opinion on Bendt No. 5, but that could be the fact that the weather has turned chilly and I've been taking a shot or two neat in the evening after walking the dogs. That warmth trickling down the gullet is pleasant and I feel I was mistaken in declaring it rough - it's >80 proof so there's going to be some alcohol taste and that back of the throat burn, for sure, but I've suffered _bottom shelf rotgut_ and this isn't on that scale at all.

Someone else in the general DFW region where the distribution is likely to be concentrated might give me their more informed opinion.


----------



## RBR (Nov 17, 2019)

.....


----------



## trailhunter (Nov 17, 2019)

Virginia is seeing OF 1910 drops. Get them while they last.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumen83 (Nov 18, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> I have been looking for it, close as I've gotten was 107. Was it on a shelf? What state?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



Went back out to Tucson and bought a bottle of Weller 12 from a whiskey bar. Paid 55 bucks for it. They didn't have any more. They've got a good lead on whiskey though. They've got 3 bottles of Pappy and 3 more arriving this week. Those are not for sale.


----------



## Keitho (Nov 18, 2019)

Gotta mention a reason I'm proud of my state...Stranahan's is almost always open in my house, and their Sherry Cask when I'm feeling rich. They're marketed as "whiskey," though they also meet the criteria for bourbon (60% corn in the mash, new charred oak, 94 proof). 

Being a bourbon lover, I was shocked on a recent trip to Guatemala to taste Zacapa 23 rum--it hits a lot of the same notes as a very complex, sweet bourbon. It's also aged in oak, obviously by some folks who really know what they're doing at some high elevations (even higher than the Stranahan's distillery). Just like Jack Daniels Honey Whiskey, except that Zacapa actually tastes good. I wish my luggage had more room, I only brought back 2 bottles!


----------



## Nitroz (Nov 18, 2019)

I find Evan Williams very affordable and I like it.


----------



## Lumen83 (Nov 19, 2019)

Nitroz said:


> I find Evan Williams very affordable and I like it.



Last night I found a whiskey bar with half off happy hour for wells. I had a couple 2ounce pours of that stuff for 3 dollars a pop. I have to say I thought it was pretty good. Can't beat that value, anyway.


----------



## PartyPete (Nov 19, 2019)

I might be straying a bit off course here but...I tried some Evan Williams Cider the other day and was pretty impressed. 

I was never a big fan of cider flavored stuff but I remember a few years back we were out trick or treating and one of the guys in the neighborhood was passing out candy for kids and hot spiked cider for the adults! It definitely hit the spot and opened me up a bit more to the flavor. 

Anyway Evan Williams take on it was excellent. Problem is it's probably only seasonal for Sept/Oct...I can't find any more. Jack Daniels had their cider still out, but it tasted bland and watered down in comparison.


----------



## trailhunter (Nov 19, 2019)

Comparing juice before it hits the barrel and after. Amazing what happens during the aging process when you compare both of them.





Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumen83 (Nov 19, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> I have been looking for it, close as I've gotten was 107. Was it on a shelf? What state?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



Place called “Batch” in Tucson AZ. I didn’t know they sold bottles and they don’t actually advertise that they have pappy, Weller, glen18, etc. for pours. But we were just talking and he said he would sell me Weller12 for 55 bucks. I said I’ll take it. And I said not only that but I’ll take every bottle you have. He said you already own every one. So I have the feeling the next bunch he gets will be a lot more. Who knows. Either way Tucson is a bourbon lovers dream and I strongly recommend that place.


----------



## datiLED (Dec 8, 2019)

I don't drink alcohol, but would like to get a bottle of bourbon for someone who is an experienced bourbon drinker (if not a connoisseur). What is a quality bourbon that would be a good gift?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 9, 2019)

datiLED said:


> I don't drink alcohol, but would like to get a bottle of bourbon for someone who is an experienced bourbon drinker (if not a connoisseur). What is a quality bourbon that would be a good gift?



Generally the higher the price, the more rare the bourbon. With that said, any $50 bottle is going to be good. If you can find Henry McKenna 10 year, that is a great bourbon for $35. Cant go wrong with Makers Mark Single barrel either.


----------



## RBR (Dec 14, 2019)

.....


----------



## Lumen83 (Dec 16, 2019)

datiLED said:


> I don't drink alcohol, but would like to get a bottle of bourbon for someone who is an experienced bourbon drinker (if not a connoisseur). What is a quality bourbon that would be a good gift?



How much are you looking to spend? As was mentioned, it can be difficult to please someone who is already very into bourbon. They've probably developed a taste for what they really like and what they don't really care for. If someone is at that level, I would try to find a rare bottle of some sort. But it is going to cost you a decent amount of cash and could still disappoint. At least with something a little more on the rare side, the person will be familiar with it and appreciate it for what it is. If it's not something they are into, they can use it for trade or perhaps to share with fellow enthusiasts. If none of this makes sense, and seeking out a rare bottle is out of the question or too much work, I'm drinking Maker's Mark Cask strength currently and I think it may be a good pick. It is pretty readily available at decent sized liquor stores that carry a good variety of bourbon, and it is cask strength so the person drinking it can cut it and add as much water as they choose to suit their pallet. That opens up the drink to a wider variety of tastes.


----------



## RedLED (Dec 16, 2019)

Find out what they like, and get them that.


----------



## RBR (Dec 26, 2019)

.....


----------



## RBR (Feb 20, 2020)

.....


----------



## Lumen83 (Feb 27, 2020)

RBR said:


> Current Bourbon shelf and other booze goes as following:
> 
> Blanton’s Gold
> Blanton’s Straight From The Barrel
> ...



Very nice shelf you have there. Wish I could get my hands on some of the Blanton's. Here's my current "Good Stuff" Shelf:

Weller 12
Weller SR
Elijiah Craig Barrel Proof
E.H. Taylor Small Batch
WoodFord Reserve Double Oak
Stagg Jr.
Maker's Cask Strength


----------



## Fish 14 (Mar 31, 2020)

Woodford is my current go to for bourbon





Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## trailhunter (Apr 1, 2020)

Woodford is very nice

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## RBR (Apr 17, 2020)

.....


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 17, 2020)

Very nice!!! I was lucky to score a McKenna 10 year and a Eagle Rare during this quarantine.


----------



## watt4 (Apr 23, 2020)

article about alcoholic beverages and how long they last after opening

https://www.bustle.com/articles/995...how-long-you-have-to-finish-off-your-favorite


----------



## RBR (Apr 25, 2020)

.....


----------



## RBR (Apr 25, 2020)

.....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 25, 2020)

I like that picture. :thumbsup:


----------



## trailhunter (Apr 26, 2020)

RBR said:


> Bourbon Department


Nice! Which one is next?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14 (Apr 28, 2020)

Old Overholt, Doc Holidays favorite drink. It's been under the control of the same family since the 1800s longest running whiskey to date.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 30, 2020)

I'll have to try that Fish, price seems good. Love the movie Tombstone.


----------



## Fish 14 (Apr 30, 2020)

Me too police!


----------



## trailhunter (Apr 30, 2020)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Very nice!!! I was lucky to score a McKenna 10 year and a Eagle Rare during this quarantine.


ER is a goto.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## RBR (Apr 30, 2020)

Some open bottles...


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 30, 2020)

Nice Tats Fish!! Trailhunter, Eagle Rare is so smooth, almost too smooth LOL. I like bite.


----------



## Fish 14 (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm not big into whiskey cocktails, but this one is pretty good.

2 ounces simple syrup

10 dashes Paychaud bitters

1½ ounces Old Overholt rye whiskey

½ teaspoon Herbsaint liquer

1 strip lemon peel


----------



## RBR (May 1, 2020)

.....


----------



## RBR (May 3, 2020)

.....


----------



## RBR (May 8, 2020)

.....


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (May 8, 2020)

Beautiful, enjoy.


----------



## RBR (May 15, 2020)

.....


----------



## raggie33 (May 15, 2020)

Ive never drank anything then beer and wine but i want to try a bourbon! What is the best under 20 bucks usa bourbon?


----------



## RBR (May 15, 2020)

.....


----------



## raggie33 (May 15, 2020)

Cool i will look at wild turkey


----------



## idleprocess (May 15, 2020)

raggie33 said:


> Ive never drank anything then beer and wine but i want to try a bourbon! What is the best under 20 bucks usa bourbon?



Offhand I'm not aware of _any_ bourbon I'd want to drink at $20 per 750ml bottle. $25 is about the floor.


----------



## raggie33 (May 15, 2020)

idleprocess said:


> Offhand I'm not aware of _any_ bourbon I'd want to drink at $20 per 750ml bottle. $25 is about the floor.



I was hopeing there would be a bourbon version on 3 buck chuck! It was a 3 dollar bottle of wine that tasted as good as a high dollar bottle


----------



## RBR (May 15, 2020)

.....


----------



## raggie33 (May 15, 2020)

RBR said:


> Booze may possibly taste good at 3 bucks but you might also not be able to see the botlle anymore once you emptied it..



Dang everytime i see anyone drink whisky or boubon it looks as if it is very painful


----------



## idleprocess (May 15, 2020)

raggie33 said:


> Dang everytime i see anyone drink whisky or boubon it looks as if it is very painful



A nearly unavoidable consequence of ~80 proof.


----------



## RBR (May 15, 2020)

.....


----------



## Fish 14 (May 17, 2020)

Bourbon aged syrup. Oh yeah


----------



## ledbetter (May 18, 2020)

That syrup looks tasty! and I’ve been happy with Costco maple syrup


----------



## Fish 14 (May 18, 2020)

ledbetter said:


> That syrup looks tasty! and I’ve been happy with Costco maple syrup


It was a well spent $15


----------



## RBR (May 18, 2020)

.....


----------

